# Ben, Elena & Dom picture spam!



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello friends,

Who's ready for Ben, Elena & Dom picture spam? Many of you have seen those pic of Facebook or Instagram but I thought about sharing with all of our SM friends. 

Dom is 2 years and 4 months old, Ben will turn 2 by the end of December and Elena is 3 years and 7 months old. Time is flying by!

Hope they bring a smile to your face. 
Much love from us. 

A little video to set up the mood - When Elena wants to play, she will get someone to play! 
Instagram

BENJAMIN 










http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag117/DominicAndBenjamin/Mobile%20Uploads/9EFD0106-1D93-4397-B3FC-AC1F47610BE2_zps0uin1l3j.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...D-F0BA-45E3-8BF9-D75FFA41E478_zpsvmcjsn0z.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...6-D62F-4321-8CB5-76115CC70960_zps121dfoif.jpg

ELENA
http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...A-7BC8-407E-9894-7DA2135EA069_zpspi7bphag.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...D-F016-40DA-AEFD-46DE4D524709_zpsrbssx28k.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...9-D88A-489F-92BA-192B6A0A676A_zpslygnt0an.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...9-2865-46B6-8C2C-73E43A7B2F6D_zpsbelyxdxk.jpg

DOMINIC 

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...7-1006-4484-9D7A-0D8DA363CC25_zpspcrddpw5.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...F-0C5A-4F15-ABBC-DA9D12014E45_zpsmzqbaiua.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...B-7662-4114-8930-D44EA839FC0B_zps1mlzcypo.jpg

THE TRIO
http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...7-3016-49AD-B592-8CBF3215BAA3_zpshnwibays.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...6-30D9-4E0C-BC3F-94EFC9A77890_zpsfzgluxma.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...1-2B5E-452E-B51F-9AB29EBDC991_zps9njqzvrz.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...1-367A-4CC1-B598-20B394AD70D9_zpscmunnx7l.jpg

AND THE BOYS SLEEPING TOGETHER 

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...5-0FFD-4AE1-B704-DE14D713D158_zpscus7osyy.jpg


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

They are sooooooooo cute!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Love the pictures! All three are so different~beautiful beautiful!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love looking at Feisty Elena, cutie pie Ben, and oh so handsome Dominic. I loved the picture of Dominic with his little lambs, and Elena with the purple background. I'm still smiling at Ben as he's waiting for his turn to play with Elena!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Beatriz I'm in love with little Ben:wub: oh my gosh I'm in his fan club:wub:

Elena is just a little stinker:HistericalSmiley: she's so cute:wub:

little Dom is such a little man, gosh he's precious and so handsome :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I really do enjoy the video so much. Elena is just the life of the party! I love her personality so much! Elena has the sweetest combination of brothers too! Love your TRIO!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Love all your photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

They are the happiest dogs in the world!! Did I ever mention to you that I have a secret adoration for Elena?:wub::wub: I could never get enough pics of her ruling the roost!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

They are one more beautiful than the other. A house full of beauty:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

lynda said:


> They are one more beautiful than the other. A house full of beauty:wub::wub::wub:


And Lynda, the pic of all of your fluffs on the steps is award winning. I love to look at it!! ALL PEFECT!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Beautiful Babies...Thanks for sharing


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I love all your babies!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My favorite is Dom surrounded by his toys 3 in a row.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Lou's Mom said:


> They are sooooooooo cute!


 Thank you, Donna. Your trio is as cute as well! 



maddysmom said:


> Love the pictures! All three are so different~beautiful beautiful!


Joanne, they are not only different on their looks but on their personality. Never a dull moment at my house



Furbabies mom said:


> I love looking at Feisty Elena, cutie pie Ben, and oh so handsome Dominic. I loved the picture of Dominic with his little lambs, and Elena with the purple background. I'm still smiling at Ben as he's waiting for his turn to play with Elena!!


Debbie, you know those are Dom's girlfriends right? The only toys he trully cares about aka humps on it. I love that pic of Elena too even though she was going wild 5 min after bath and brushing. Ben is such a little baby <3



Matilda's mommy said:


> Beatriz I'm in love with little Ben:wub: oh my gosh I'm in his fan club:wub:
> 
> Elena is just a little stinker:HistericalSmiley: she's so cute:wub:
> 
> little Dom is such a little man, gosh he's precious and so handsome :wub:


Paula, I am with you. I adore Ben's face and he is so so sweet, I wish you could meet them, you would never let Ben go. My husband says Ben is Brad Pitt and Dom is George Clooney lol 



MalteseObsessed said:


> I really do enjoy the video so much. Elena is just the life of the party! I love her personality so much! Elena has the sweetest combination of brothers too! Love your TRIO!


Hedy, don't let her looks fool you. Now that you follow us on Instagram you will see more videos of her. My wild child.



sherry said:


> Love all your photos! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much Sherry


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Chardy said:


> They are the happiest dogs in the world!! Did I ever mention to you that I have a secret adoration for Elena?:wub::wub: I could never get enough pics of her ruling the roost!!


Carol, that is what matter the most to me, to see them so happy. I'm glad you can tell by the hundreds of pictures that I share lol. And I'm a little surprise to hear that you adore Elena, never thought about it :HistericalSmiley:



lynda said:


> They are one more beautiful than the other. A house full of beauty:wub::wub::wub:


Thank you, Lynda. I do think the same about yours and I adore your sig picture so much, they are precious.



Pooh's mommy said:


> Beautiful Babies...Thanks for sharing


Thanks, Cindy. I'm glad you like seeing their pictures. 



lydiatug said:


> I love all your babies!


And we will find a way to meet up next year, I do hope! 



wkomorow said:


> My favorite is Dom surrounded by his toys 3 in a row.


Walter, I adore that picture. He got them all there, we call it his girlfriends as those are the only toys he really cares about it aka humps on it. If I put them away to fix them he whines and cries and knows exactly where they are hidden. Dom is a ladies man :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So beautiful. I don't have words. Each picture requires more awwwwws than the last one. Little goobers. Love pretty Elena, my gorgeous Ben and then my BFF handsome Dom. Dom's eyes are so expressive you can even tell in pics what he's thinking. Love you, my monkeys.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww what cute pies... who's the 4th one we saw?
I love them all in the cat looking out...


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Three precious angels, they are so beautiful :heart:


----------

